# A S HINDS  BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Mar 6, 2021)

A S HINDS PORTLAND MAINE BOTTLE THIS  A REAL NEAT EMBOSSED BOTTLE
  DUG THIS ON 3-6-2021


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> A S HINDS PORTLAND MAINE BOTTLE THIS  A REAL NEAT EMBOSSED BOTTLE
> DUG THIS ON 3-6-2021View attachment 220605View attachment 220606


Think it was a honey almond cream?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice bottle. I think Robby is right.  I dug a nice Hinds honey and almond cream bottle with much plainer embossing. Yours must be much older. Mine is no doubt 30s or 40s. Mine is a little tough to read since I put the tip of my hand shovel right through the front of it!! Was kinda pissed at the time since the cap was so intact!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Been there buddy. Murphys law probably should add if you break a bottle while digging it will always be embossed. Never a broken slick, indestructible. Actually I find plenty of broken and chipped slicks I guess because I don't care about them it doesn't bother me as much.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 7, 2021)

Csa said:


> Nice bottle. I think Robby is right.  I dug a nice Hinds honey and almond cream bottle with much plainer embossing. Yours must be much older. Mine is no doubt 30s or 40s. Mine is a little tough to read since I put the tip of my hand shovel right through the front of it!! Was kinda pissed at the time since the cap was so intact!  View attachment 220691


THIS A S HINDS IS A EARLY 1900,S THE CENTER EMBOSSING HAS A  M S A 
IT WAS A HONEY CREAM . I HAVE DUG THE ONE YOU HAVE IN A 1930 DUMP SITE


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 7, 2021)

HERE IS A 1930-40,S HINDS HONEY AND ALMOND CREAM


----------



## Lawrence White (Jun 4, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> A S HINDS PORTLAND MAINE BOTTLE THIS  A REAL NEAT EMBOSSED BOTTLE
> DUG THIS ON 3-6-2021View attachment 220605View attachment 220606


----------



## Lawrence White (Jun 4, 2021)

I have that also no breaks or chips any idea what that might be worth.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2021)

Lawrence White said:


> I have that also no breaks or chips any idea what that might be worth.


If you have the cap $10
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Lawrence White (Jun 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If you have the cap $10
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you


----------

